# Acupuncture when TTC?



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok, I don't believe in throwing limited resources at alternative therapies, but as am also desperate to be pregnant I am even thinking about acupuncture, thanks to Heather introducing me to her therapist at the weekend!!

What I want is figures - who's doing it and who has it worked for (in terms of pregnancy, not stress management or anything else).

Mable


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Arrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhh just lost the post, will try again!!

Hi Mable

We went for acu on our 2nd this last cycle as we wanted to give anything a try really that would boost our chances, I know that some acu clinics say that alongside IVF that they have a 50% success rate, I was very happy with the acu I recieved I choose the acu clinic opposite where we where having tx which was a pain when coming for acu and not clinic but mostly was able to fit it in with clonic appointments and was really good around EC and ET, I did have better egg quality this time and the cycle worked but then I also used co-enzyme q10 and aspirin and gestone this time, however when we have tx again I would have it again.

Hope that makes sense
Maggie
xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Mable,

Good question.
German research showed that women given acupuncture just prior to ET and after ET had a 50% greater chance of the treatment working. Here's a link to an article about it on the BBC: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm

I, like you, was sceptical but I figured that if I was putting my body through all the rigmarole of IVF treatment, I could give acupuncture a go.
Surprisingly, I believed in it and my acupuncturist straight away, and he was one of the first people I called when I had some spotting again this morning after a BFP. I started treatment with him about 3 months ago (during my second cycle of IUI) and have had it weekly since. Has the acupuncture helped me get a bfp? God knows! Will it help sustain the pregnancy? Again, God knows! Is it worth a shot? I can't for the life of me see why not - it can't hurt after all.

Nicki


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I started seeing an acupuncturist just a few weeks before the cycle we conceived on - it was our first attempt with it and well, you know the result. However, I was doing other 'alternative' things, namely using the Natal Hypnotherapy 'prepare to conceive' CD and I'd made some dietary changes following the advice of a naturopath - most significantly was to dramatically increase my protein intake so that I was eating something along the lines of at least a good portion of something meaty/fishy/beany and an egg a day. I can't say which, if any of these things actually made a difference but I did get a lot from the acupuncture on a 'feeling as though I was making a difference' kind of level and I went back for early on in the pregnancy to help ease morning sickness, which did help.

And now I'm planning to go back for help with SPD and to try and get labour going.  I'd never tried it before and was a little unsure about it, but I for one am a definite convert now.

Good luck whatever you decide. 

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Mable

I went to an acupuncturist about half way through my IUI's and can honestly say it made me feel totally relaxed. I went to quite a few sessions while I was downregging, but didnt go back at all once I started the stimms. I dont know why, but I just thought I would leave it all to nature.

However, instead I bough the natal hypnotherapy cd and that had a much better effect for me. Made me chill out so much-without the pricks. so to speak  

So, I would recommend you do anything that makes you feel better, as I am sure a positive,relaxed attitude helped me.

I didnt really change my diet, and naughtily didnt stop the wine, but it worked  

What are you going to do next with regards to your next steps? Feel like I have totally lost touch with you and what you are all up to. 

Big hugs to Monty and Edith


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Ditto to all of the above!!!!

H


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Look at me Heather!! Trying to convince myself it might be something to think about, as your therapist was so lovely and calming.

So that's an encouraging 4/4 so far. 

Thing is with IVF, it's pot luck which embryos carry on dividing and which just stop. So, whilst it could be a nice thing to do, I don't want to embark on acupuncture to relax and feel positive - we haven't really got the resources to chuck at a relaxation technique, if you see what I mean. 

How about people who haven't conceived yet? Are you at it too?!

Thanks for your replies everyone!
Mable


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hey Mable,

Well, I haven't concieved yet and have just gone back to my accupuncturist after a few months break.  

After the "extreme accupuncture" of a few weeks ago, I'm now to go every week and take Chinese herbs that are specifically geared to the various stages of the menstrual cycle.  I have no idea if it does any good at all but it makes me feel as though I am doing something!  really, I told T this evening about the herbs and she was really excited.  You know how it is when you are ttc, you really need things that feel like positive steps forward.  

What I also like about the accupuncture is the 20 minute or so chat that the accupuncturist and I have before the needles.  I suppose it's like having counselling or something.  It's just nice to be able to tell someone where you're at and how it all feels.  

Good luck with it!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Mable

That's 5 out of 5 now!

I know what you mean about the relaxation issue. When I had the reflexology on my first cycle I felt that way about that, and felt that I didnt wnat to pay for that again. However, I often didn't find the acupuncture that relaxing, sometimes it hurts and you don't feel it's doing any good at all. But I see it as a very definite and long tried alternative to western medicine, I do think it is very important to find someone who has an interest and experience in fertility, is Meopham too difficult for you to get to?

Although I didnt always always feel relaxed I did feel the same as Duff that I could tell my acupuncturist where I was up to each time and offload some of the stress of it. 

Mable you know this but for anyone else reading I had the same level of drugs on two different cycles, the first one with no acupuncture and I got five eggs from ten follicles. I had acupuncture with the second and got fifty follicles and twenty eggs. Of course it doesnt work for everyone but I think it can certainly boost your chances. 

Good luck

Heather


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Can I tentatively suggest that money might be better sent with some immune tests? If you find threads on other boards you'll see that there are people who have had 4,5,10+ IVF's, had acu with all or most of them and still aren't pregnant. When I was first on my clinic thread I'd say that I was just about the only one who didn't do acu and I didn't get pregnant and neither did they despite trying it with multiple cycles.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not at all against alternative therapies, I use homeopathy a lot, but I just don't think anything except expertise, drugs, and numbers helps if you actually have infertility issues.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Claire for this thought. Hadn't considered doing immune tests, but is perhaps a good idea to discover this type of thing early rather than later on down the road. It's difficult to know if I have fertility problems or not as it hasn't really been roadtested.


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Mable - I've just CC'd you in on a pm about immune testing and how to get it if you would like it - hope that's ok.

The thing is, large numbers of lesbians do actually have some fertility issues - most don't of course but because all you need is the sperm, so many people don't even think of having the simplest tests.

I have kicked myself over the last 4 years that I didn't take up the NKC tests when my consultant offered it to me at my first appointment at the clinic I am now at. My little one last year could have been saved as well because although I had the first stage tests which showed I had NKC active, idiotically I didn't have the second stage tests which would have showed that the steroids would never have been enough to save a little one being attacked by my body. 

I fooled myself that because my first IUI had worked with DS that apart from the fertility issues I already knew about, I couldn't possibly have any more! Effectively it meant that the following 2 IUI's and 3 IVF's were a total and utter waste of money, time and emotion.

If you have the tests and they all come back clear, well then at least you'll know that isn't an issue in your BFN's.


----------

